# High blood pressure - any tips?



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

Just been told I have high blood pressure. Not a real surprise as it runs through my family and I am from a family of porkers so I was bound to get it. However, over the last three to four years I have tried to take more care of myself, eating a bit healthier (when I remember) and exercising more (that has slipped the last 6 months though to be honest) and managed to loose about 3 stone in weight. I am still a bit too heavy, always have been on the larger size anyway.

Just wondered if anyone has any top tips that can help me get the bp down so I don't have to go on meds. I am only 38 after all!!! Already started doing the following:

Low salt diet -  bleurgh!!!!
More cardio exercise - focused on weight based training in the past
Work on stress levels - I have a stressful job and the last year has been most stressful of my career. But generally I am a bit of stress head anyway. I am trying to be calmer, had a go at some guided breathing and shutting myself away to listen to some chill out music which feels like its helping.

I don't drink much at all, maybe a beer on a Saturday on front of the telly, don't drink coffee and have never smoked.

Any ideas/comments welcome. :thumb:


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

They reckon beet root juice drops it


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

toddy23 said:


> They reckon beet root juice drops it


Cheers buddy. Ill give that a try......maybe!!!


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

If you're working out and doing cardio then try mixing it up. Weight based training is good too so drop your weight and add reps with less rest in between sets. That will increase muscular endurance and in turn boost your cardio. That and completely "clean" your diet. Lots of water, white meat and fish with some red meat occasionally and good carbs should see you right. Bonus prize is you'll look and feel great in a matter of weeks.


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

AS_BO said:


> If you're working out and doing cardio then try mixing it up. Weight based training is good too so drop your weight and add reps with less rest in between sets. That will increase muscular endurance and in turn boost your cardio. That and completely "clean" your diet. Lots of water, white meat and fish with some red meat occasionally and good carbs should see you right. Bonus prize is you'll look and feel great in a matter of weeks.


Cheers buddy.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

If you want to stay off the medication (a great incentive) just do as you have already been doing but eat healthier all the time as a matter of routine, not only when you remember to do so. Reducing your salt intake could be crucial, it has a direct effect on the kidneys that contribute to the control of your blood pressure Exercise regulary, doesn't necessarily have to be weights, aerobic is good, cycling, running, walking and swimming all helpful.

The stressful job obviously isn't helping, unless you can adjust that situation I'd be looking for a new job, your longevity of a healthy life is more important, so many people (mainly men) ignore that until it's too late.

With a history running in your family, medication may have to be considered. A complete health check up with your GP is advisable, if it's anything like my recent wake up call, you'll be looking at percentages of risk having factored in your family history,weight, age and life style.

Not smoking and very little alcohol is a great start....good luck.:thumb:


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

S63 said:


> If you want to stay off the medication (a great incentive) just do as you have already been doing but eat healthier all the time as a matter of routine, not only when you remember to do so. Reducing your salt intake could be crucial, it has a direct effect on the kidneys that contribute to the control of your blood pressure Exercise regulary, doesn't necessarily have to be weights, aerobic is good, cycling, running, walking and swimming all helpful.
> 
> The stressful job obviously isn't helping, unless you can adjust that situation I'd be looking for a new job, your longevity of a healthy life is more important, so many people (mainly men) ignore that until it's too late.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate. Thanks for the advice. I have recently had a promotion at work and will be making further changes to my workload that will hopefully reduce the stress. Last year was tough as I was involved in some big projects but my boss does appreciate that he needs to lesson my work load. I also need to learn to leave work at work and don't get stressed over little things which I freely admit I do do.

I have had bloods and 24hr bp monitoring already. Heart rate was fine and bloods all ok. Cholesterol was on the border of normal/high so need to do something about that too. Saw doc last week when he said I may need to go on meds but he has given me 3months to loose wait, get more exercise, reduce salt intake and lower blood pressure naturally. I am going to do all I can to achieve that. I might just have to concede on the meds at some point but want to put that off for as long as possible. Ultimately, want to be able to see my kids grow up.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Any history of heart disease in your family?


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

S63 said:


> Any history of heart disease in your family?


No thankfully. Although family on my mums side have high blood pressure they all live a long time. My nan lived to 93, my mum is 73 and going strong, my aunt is in early 70's, two great uncles went well into their 80's (one did have stroke though but he had a major accident when young that caused additional medical issues for him) and my great grandad was into his 80's. All of them on the bigger side as well. My dad is also 83 and he's has high bp too. Mum and Dad were only really truly diagnosed in the las 10 - 15 years though.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Funnily enough I'm just reading an article in the Kent on Sunday paper. A guy in his thirties is praising the NHS in Kent for his rehab treatment after a heart attack which included stress counselling. Perhaps you should ask for some....prevention is always better than cure.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I presume you had 24 monitoring by your GP?

When ever I had a test it was very high so I had a monitor fitted which showed normal.


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

Exotica said:


> I presume you had 24 monitoring by your GP?
> 
> When ever I had a test it was very high so I had a monitor fitted which showed normal.


Yeah, had 24 hour monitoring whilst at work and it showed high bp levels throughout day. Doc didn't discuss individual readings with me, just said they were high.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Exotica said:


> I presume you had 24 monitoring by your GP?
> 
> When ever I had a test it was very high so I had a monitor fitted which showed normal.


Not uncommon, sometimes known as white coat syndrome.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Just a word of warning on the beetroot juice. If you start peeing red, you've had too much. Gave my brother one hell of a fright one night.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Get out for a walk in the fresh air buddy. Exercise and stress relief in one. My blood pressure is depending on the mental mood I'm in and what sort of week/ day I've had at work. I changed jobs, similar but slightly different and I've been much lower. 

Good luck, all exercise will help and eating as clean as possible. Cut down on any convient foods and take always as most contain salt. 

Hope it all goes well for you though. I know what its like to have the odds against you throug family history of illness etc. I go for regular Cholestial checks as my family have a history of heart issues. Between both sides of the family there are a on array if illnesses I really don't want and am doing my best to keep them away so far. I don't want to be like my dad, heart failure, well over 40 tablets a day, can't walk or use his fingers etc. (an assortment of work related injuries from hard graft and accidents, as well as heart attacks/ heart failure)


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

If you have to go on tablets to control your BP and Cholesterol tablets (which seem to go hand in hand) then don't worry as a Consultant once said to me...... I have heard of people dying fron high BT but never of taking BP tablets....that started me on the BP tablet route
Dave
My Father died from a heart attack but you must look forward and when your time is up then it's up and no one can do anything about it.


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

chisai said:


> Just a word of warning on the beetroot juice. If you start peeing red, you've had too much. Gave my brother one hell of a fright one night.


I imagine that did scare him a bit!!!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I've learnt more about my body over the past year than any other time in my sixty years of life. Having lead a healthy life free of any illness it came as quite a shock to find I have high cholesterol and an irregular heartbeat problem, as yet still not diagnosed. Taking medication regulary for the first time hasn't been easy to accept and also quite depressing as some side effects actually make you feel worse than before. So after several months and endless hours of research I've decided to stop taking Statins, they seem to be the drug of choice at the moment but there is almost as much criticism of them as for them by some very eminent medical people.

I've come to realise that everyone's body behaves in different ways to certain drugs and as I mentioned in another thread, what is healthy for the heart may cause trouble for the gut and visa versa.....all a question of balance and compromise.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Cut out almost all red meats and other dairly based saturated fats.
Drink red wine not beer.
If you eat chocolate, switch to dark chocolate and eat only small amounts.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

give up the caffeine I used to drink loads of coffee and now don't touch the stuff ,I have a medical yearly and can put myself into high blood pressure just by having a cappuccino,As for medication as S63 says it effects people differently my father had angina and some of the meds he was on made him extremely angry and after a few months of this he explained to doctor about it and he just said "ok i know what one does that i'll change it"


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

I have been diagnosed with hy blood pressure and a heartbeat in resting state of 120.
I never eat salt. had to cut down on coffee, drank to much. and I'm on pills now. sometimes a diet won't work...


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

organisys said:


> Cut out almost all red meats and other dairly based saturated fats.
> Drink red wine not beer.
> If you eat chocolate, switch to dark chocolate and eat only small amounts.


The red meat thing will be an issue as I love meat!!! Cant stand red wine but I am not a big beer drinker and not a massive fan of chocolate. Salt has always been my downfall. Always chucked a load on my food without even trying it first so I cutting out as much of that as I can and upping the potassium, exercising more and just trying to stay calmer about everyday things. Hopefully that will all help


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

Blackmondie said:


> I have been diagnosed with hy blood pressure and a heartbeat in resting state of 120.
> I never eat salt. had to cut down on coffee, drank to much. and I'm on pills now. sometimes a diet won't work...


Hoping combination of major drop in salt consumption, getting fitter and loosing weight will help but if I need to go on meds I will. I am not one to ignore a doctors advice.


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

camerashy said:


> If you have to go on tablets to control your BP and Cholesterol tablets (which seem to go hand in hand) then don't worry as a Consultant once said to me...... I have heard of people dying fron high BT but never of taking BP tablets....that started me on the BP tablet route
> Dave
> My Father died from a heart attack but you must look forward and when your time is up then it's up and no one can do anything about it.


Thanks mate. Very true. When it's put like that it makes it sound much less daunting having to take meds.


----------



## Rob_Car (Aug 8, 2013)

Been on meds for BP for 20 years. Not a problem. Also a "white coat syndrome" person. Avoid statins if you can. If you can't, avoid at all costs Simvastatin. Pravastatin has far fewer nasty side effects...


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

Rob_Car said:


> Been on meds for BP for 20 years. Not a problem. Also a "white coat syndrome" person. Avoid statins if you can. If you can't, avoid at all costs Simvastatin. Pravastatin has far fewer nasty side effects...


Thanks for the advice. Much appreciated. :thumb:


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

The intensity of exercise also makes a massive difference mate. Most people exercise too hard for this sort of thing. I'd say get a heart rate monitor, just basic but a decent brand, bottom end polar is ideal. Stay around your 60% of max HR range and go for longer than you normally would. Ensure the exercise stays lower end aerobic and never anaerobic. Keep to that rule with weights too. What you want to build is a good base rather than trying to go too hard. This will build basic endurance, you can look at shorter recovery down the line. What you'll probably find is that it feels really easy and you don't seem to be doing much; this doesn't matter, it's the science that counts.
Good luck with it all.


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

Rob_Car said:


> Avoid statins if you can. If you can't, avoid at all costs Simvastatin. Pravastatin has far fewer nasty side effects...


This was exactly what I was going to say. 
Avoid statins if at all possible, they can have some pretty crappy side effects. Nothing serious but horrible and pretty unpleasant to get in with.

I'd stick with what people have suggested here, reduce your stress, improve your diet and get some exercise in.

Some people are unlucky and will suffer with familial hypertension and cholesterol and they can end up stuck on meds but with any luck you'll be able to avoid them.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Apple cider vinegar has research surrounding dropping blood pressure. Look it up on google for dosage etc.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Having high bloodpressure myself and am treated with tablets (amlodipine 10mg) bloodpressure was 120 over 190.
Go away from salt, check everything you buy on salt, you will be surprised how much salt everything contains. Big mac meal throws you straight over the daily allowance.
Run away from sugar and fats, again check labels what you buy.
Dont drink diet pop, contains salt.
Eat a lot of fish and white meat, only eat red meat including pork and lamb once a week.
Exercise at least 3x a week for min 40 minutes.

Its,no joke lot of young people die of strokes and heart attacks, because they are a little overweight..
High blood pressure affect your eyesight in a negative way.

By following above brought my weigt back from 18st12 to 14st3 in 6 month time and together with the tablets I have my bloodpressure under control, 90 over 110.
And feel so much better for it.

Warning if they give you amlodipine, you will feel constant hungry, dont give in just check what you eat on a day so your energie and bloodsugar levels are correct.


----------



## mbnerd (Jan 6, 2014)

Controlling stress is I believe pretty important. I say this because 14 years ago I was an Olympic distance triathlete using food and sport science for peak performance. To cut a long story short I ended up in A&E virtually blind with a condition known as malignant hypertension, my BP was 255/144 which is as you can probably imagine life threatening. Doctors couldn't tell me what caused it after all the tests but ended up taking atenolol and amlodipine for around 8 years but am now on just 5mg of amlodipine. Looking back at what was going on in my life at the time I now think that stress was a major factor. Btw, my eyesight is pretty much back to normal.

You seem to be doing a lot of right things and I hope it works out.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Rob_Car said:


> Been on meds for BP for 20 years. Not a problem. Also a "white coat syndrome" person. Avoid statins if you can. If you can't, avoid at all costs Simvastatin. Pravastatin has far fewer nasty side effects...


Interesting. My introduction to medication was the Statin Simvastatin, I decided to ditch it after a few months, I made the conscious decision that the side effects outweighed any good they may have been doing me.


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for all your posts guys. I knew I would get some helpful and sound advice from you all. I think my body is still adjusting to the change in diet but alls good so far. I am using myfitnesspal app to monitor calories. It doesn't measure salt which is a pain but I am watching the salt intake like a hawk. I thought it would be worse than it has been so far and I didn't realise how much salt is in some stuff and how quickly it can all add up.

I am getting much more exercise already. By walking to and from work and getting out at lunchtime I managed to cover almost 7 miles yesterday. I am also doing a men's health aerobic body weight workout I found on YouTube which works the whole body and gets the heart pumping. I already feel less tired and have lost just over 5lb in a week. 15st6Lb to 15st3/4lb this morning. I am aiming to get under 14st minimum but would love to loose more if I could. I appreciate you loose more when you first start a change in diet and I want to control the weight loss and not overdo it in the early stages. Going to a get my bike out today and give it the once over before deciding if I need a new one.


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi guys. Quick update for those interested. Managed to get through the week sticking to healthier eating and lots more exercise including first bike ride in ages this morning. I have had much less salt, way more fruit and veg and lost weight. I feel healthier and fitter alreadyband it hasn't been chore at all. Crazy thing is I took myblod pressure this morning. Twice, an hour apart using my mum and dads monitor that they assure me is accurate. The first reading was 114/84, the second an hour later 117/84. Could I have really improved it that much in a week or was today a fluke?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm no medical expert so can't answer that but what I will say is your whole state of mind is most probably in a far better place, thinking a positive, healthy outlook, stir in a bit of placebo and you're all the better for it.

Long may it continue.:thumb:


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

My blood pressure started about 5 years ago when i went to the doctor with a headache i could not shift i was eating around 8-10 neurofen a day to kill the pain. I went to the doctor who took my blood pressure and said it was 250 over 180 so just a little high. I have been on various medications and now take 5 tablets a day to keep it under control and i'm only 43. Blood pressure runs in both sides of my family with both parents suffering with it. The weight loss made very little difference for me having lost 2 stone.

Its better they have found it now as its the one thing you can have and not realize that you have it.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

You probably already know that it is the lower reading which is the important one so anything around 80 or 85 is satisfactory.
Don't let going on BP tablets put you off. I also come from a Family with high BP and I was always against going on any form of tablets until I had a meeting with a Consultant who said " I know of people who have died from high blood pressure but never from blood pressure tablets" so that convinced me to start the routine plus Statins appear to go hand in hand with BP?
Dave


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

camerashy said:


> You probably already know that it is the lower reading which is the important one so anything around 80 or 85 is satisfactory.
> Don't let going on BP tablets put you off. I also come from a Family with high BP and I was always against going on any form of tablets until I had a meeting with a Consultant who said " I know of people who have died from high blood pressure but never from blood pressure tablets" so that convinced me to start the routine plus Statins appear to go hand in hand with BP?
> Dave


Hmmm...the Statin debate..........not sure why they should go hand in hand with BP...plenty of GPs would have you think so. Not everybody with high BP has a cholesterol problem.


----------



## Rob_Car (Aug 8, 2013)

I agree. Not convinced there is any meaningful correlation between high blood pressure and cholesterol levels. Statins have been pushed at us by the drugs companies at an unprecedented level. I did some basic research and the truth would seem to be that there are considerable benefits in those who have already had an "event". I.e. a heart attack or stroke. In those who have not the benefit is negligible.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Rob_Car said:


> I agree. Not convinced there is any meaningful correlation between high blood pressure and cholesterol levels. Statins have been pushed at us by the drugs companies at an unprecedented level. I did some basic research and the truth would seem to be that there are considerable benefits in those who have already had an "event". I.e. a heart attack or stroke. In those who have not the benefit is negligible.


Not forgetting a whole host of side effects Statins can cause in some people.


----------

